# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما المراد بكلمة " النساء " في قوله تعالى " أو لامستم النساء" ؟

## مجدي فياض

هل النساء في لغة العرب تطلق على الحقيقة على الأنثى البالغة وغير البالغة أم البالغة فقط ؟

قال القرطبي في تفسيره في معرض رده على من يرى أن لمس المرأة ناقض للوضوء مطلقا :

" وروى الأئمة مالك وغيره أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلى الله عليه وسلم وأمامة بنت أبي العاص ابنة زينب بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على عاتقه، فإذا ركع وضعها، وإذا رفع من السجود أعادها. وهذا يرد ما قال الشافعي في أحد قوليه: لو لمس صغيرة لانتقض طهره تمسكا بلفظ النساء، وهذا ضعيف؛ فإن لمس الصغيرة كلمس الحائط " أ.هـ

فالشافعي في أحد قوليه تمسك بظاهر كلمة " النساء " على أنها تشمل الصغيرة أيضا بالإضافة إلى البالغة , والقرطبي حينما علق على هذا القول لم يعلق عليه اعتراضا على ذلك بل قال ان لمس الطفلة الصغيرة كلمس الحائط لا شهوة فيه فكأنه أقر - والله اعلم - أن لفظ النساء يطلق ويشمل الصغيرة والكبيرة لكن اعترض من جهة أخرى 

فما الراجح في لغة العرب

هل النساء في لغة العرب تطلق على الحقيقة على الأنثى البالغة وغير البالغة أم البالغة فقط ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> هل النساء في لغة العرب تطلق على الحقيقة على الأنثى البالغة وغير البالغة أم البالغة فقط ؟


وفقكم الله
يعرف ذلك بالسياق
فقد تطلق كلمة النساء ويراد بها كل أنثى بالغة فقط مثل قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: *فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيض* :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  والصغيرة لا تحيض عقلا وشرعا
وقد تطلق ويراد بها كل أنثى كبيرة أو صغيرة مثل قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: *فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ والصغيرة ترث إجماعا*
*والله الموفّق
*

----------


## مجدي فياض

جزاكم الله خيرا

لكن أليس هناك معنى على الحقيقة يعتمد في الأصل ومعنى آخر على المجاز عند وجود القرينة ؟؟ 

أم كلا المعنين على السواء وقرينة السياق هي التي تحدد في كل مرة ؟؟

وماذا لو لم نجد قرينة في السياق تحدد على أي المعنيين تحمل ؟؟

وعلى كل ما القرينة التي تحدد المراد بالنساء هنا - بغض النظر عن المذهب الفقهي هل هو نقض الوضوء بمجرد اللمس أم النقض باللمس بشهوة فقط أم بالجماع - ؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عيد فهمي

> جزاكم الله خيرا
> لكن أليس هناك معنى على الحقيقة يعتمد في الأصل ومعنى آخر على المجاز عند وجود القرينة ؟؟ 
> أم كلا المعنين على السواء وقرينة السياق هي التي تحدد في كل مرة ؟؟
> وماذا لو لم نجد قرينة في السياق تحدد على أي المعنيين تحمل ؟؟
> وعلى كل ما القرينة التي تحدد المراد بالنساء هنا - بغض النظر عن المذهب الفقهي هل هو نقض الوضوء بمجرد اللمس أم النقض باللمس بشهوة فقط أم بالجماع - ؟؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


وإياكم
كل سيفسرها بحسب فهمه
ولا يمكن أن أقول لك أن معناها كذا وكل مَن فهمها خلاف ذلك فهو مخطئ
أما إن كنت تسألني عن قولي أنا خاصة فأقول:
الراجح عندي أن المقصود بالملامسة أو اللمس على القراءة الأخرى هو الجماع وليس اللمس باليد فساعتها تشمل ((النساء)) كل مَن تجامع سواء كانت صغيرة أو كبيرة
فلو تزوج رجل من امرأة صغيرة لكنها تطيق الجماع فجامعها فأنزل وجب عليه الغسل
أما اللمس باليد فلا ينقض الوضوء سواء للصغيرة أو الكبيرة ، بشهوة أو بغير شهوة.
وقولي صواب يحتمل الخطأ وقول غيري خطأ يحتمل الصواب
والله الموفق

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اجابات موفقة من الاخ الفاضل عيد فهمي

----------


## مجدي فياض

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل
أنا أتكلم لنصل إلى الحق سويا
وأنا أكاد أميل معك أخي الفاضل أن المراد ليس مطلق اللمس بل إما الجماع أو اللمس بشهوة
لكن أنا أبحث لنصل إلى الراجح بهدوء وحيادية دون تعصب
فالذي وجدته - استقراء غير تام - حسب علمي أن كلمة النساء إذا جاءت معرفة سواء بأل أو بالإضافة أنها تطلق على البالغات فقط , بل وأحيانا وفي مواضع كثيرة يطلق ويراد بها الزوجات وهذا يشمل البالغة وغير البالغة
طبعا المثال الذي ذكرته أخي الفاضل وهو : " فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ " والصغيرة ترث إجماعا
كلمة النساء جاءت منكرة !!

لكن هل قوله تعالى " ويستحي نساءهم " - وهو هنا لفظة النساء معرفة بالإضافة - المراد بها النساء البالغات أم الصغيرات بدليل قوله تعالى " ويذبح أبناءهم " ؟؟ فإن صح أن المراد بها الصغيرات انتقض الاستقراء الذي قلته يقينا

عموما أنا كما قلت أبحث عن المسئلة بحيادية - وإن كنت كما قلت أميل إلى أن المراد ليس مطلق اللمس بل إما الجماع أو اللمس بشهوة , لكن لا بد من معرفة أدلة المخالف والرد عليها ردا علميا رصينا بلا هوى ولا تعصب 

وجزاكم الله خيرا على مشاركتك
وفي انتظار ردك

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

أفليس الجماع ناقضا للوضوء موجبا للغسل بالاتفاق ؟ فأين هو من آية الغسل (النساء 43) وآية الوضوء (المائدة 6) ؟ إلا أن يكون هو المراد بقوله تعالى في الآيتين (أو لمستم النساء) (هكذا بالرسم العثماني)

فأنا أيضا أرى أن ملامسة النساء المبين في الآيتين هو الجماع، كنى الله تعالى عنه بعبارة لطيفة

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## مجدي فياض

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

